# Start OBS in Fullscreen Preview



## karlsoderback (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi,

I am currently working on a functionality for OBS which I am in need of myself. I want to enable OBS to be started in with a Fullscreen Projector of the preview window by giving it a startup parameter such as --fullscreen-preview. I am having issues finding a good place to call the OpenPreviewProjector method which triggers the fullscreen projector. In my first tries I manage to crash the application when using my startup parameter so I am guessing I call the function when the app is a state where it is not yet ready. Any ideas of where to call it? 

I included my latest error log.


----------



## karlsoderback (Dec 29, 2017)

Solved the issue, no need for replies.


----------



## Cerrnal (Jan 25, 2018)

I know you said there's no need for replies, but could you describe your solution? I'm looking to do this exact thing.


----------



## karlsoderback (Jan 25, 2018)

I made a pull request with my code which added the functionality but it was closed since it is kind of possible to achieve this by using the setting ”Save projectors on exit”.


----------

